# How do you secure a mantle?



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I need to put a mantle up over our fireplace. It is going to be 2"x6" or 4" x6" cedar or pine. What is the best way of doing it? Please, no fancy words LOL. I just started working on wood last month.

(The wall is brick and the mantle will go end to end)


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

For that Mantle Design you could do it a couple of ways. 
1.) Drill thru the curved braces and use concrete lag bolts to secure to the bricks. 
2.) Cut a groove in the back edge and then secure a Cleat to the Brick and then drive screws into the cleat from the top of the mantle


----------



## Corky (Dec 18, 2012)

MissionIsMyMission said:


> For that Mantle Design you could do it a couple of ways.
> 1.) Drill thru the curved braces and use concrete lag bolts to secure to the bricks.
> 2.) Cut a groove in the back edge and then secure a Cleat to the Brick and then drive screws into the cleat from the top of the mantle


I feel funny jumping in for my first ever post here but this is exactly (almost) how I have mine planned. Building a long rectangular box that is open on the back. Mount a big cleat to the bricks and slide it on. Screw down at the back of the top. What is delaying me now is finding some interesting antique corbels to give it apparent support. I am constantly searching for those. Will post pics when it is done.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I revised my plan to go with 2"x6" Cedar. Two boards on top of each other. Bottom notched out to fit on a 2x2 on the wall or 2x4. Then screw in from top and use plugs to fill holes.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

First thing I thought of was french cleat.


----------



## justusstone (Dec 31, 2012)

I use cleates to attatch my mantles. Work like a charm.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Instead of cleats could I use a keyhole bit? Or do you think it would be too weak. And can someone give me a good pic of how you would do a cleat?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mengtian said:


> Instead of cleats could I use a keyhole bit? Or do you think it would be too weak. And can someone give me a good pic of how you would do a cleat?


I don't see why the method you presented in post#4 wouldn't work for you. I thought it a pretty good idea.:smile:


----------

